# Reflection of mirror in viewfinder of 5DMK3



## magic koala (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello, can somebody tell me if they've experienced this issue.

I was just doing casual family shots when I noticed that in the viewfinder I see gap below the viewfinder bottom and notice it is a mirror reflection of what I'm shooting. I thought I was going crazy and thought maybe I never noticed it before. I have a 5DMK3.

So I pull out my old XSi and check it out, and it doesn't have that reflection. I would've checked my 7D and 7DMK2 but I sold them.

I don't mind sending it to the Canon service center but just wondering if anybody has experienced this before. It's almost as if the whole viewfinder shifted up and now there's a gap where usually I expect to be fully black around the viewfinder.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi magic coala. 
When I shoot my 7D I see a flash of reflection off the mirror as it moves, but when framing a shot the only image is the normal in the viewfinder, during mirror lockup the viewfinder is dark. 

Cheers, Graham. 



magic koala said:


> Hello, can somebody tell me if they've experienced this issue.
> 
> I was just doing casual family shots when I noticed that in the viewfinder I see gap below the viewfinder bottom and notice it is a mirror reflection of what I'm shooting. I thought I was going crazy and thought maybe I never noticed it before. I have a 5DMK3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 1, 2015)

If you are seeing a gap in the bottom of the viewfinder, I'd think that something has come loose and shifted.

Don't use the camera until you have it checked. A screw might have fallen out, and can cause other issues.


----------



## magic koala (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you kind people for responding and confirming this is a problem. Off to the Canon Service center I go this week!


----------



## Nelu (Feb 1, 2015)

magic koala said:


> I would've checked my 7D and 7DMK2 but I sold them.



Not related to your question but I`m curious: Why did you sell the 7D Mark II?
I had one for three days but I returned it to the store because I was not satisfied with its AF precision. I got a 1DX instead and the difference is day and night...right! the difference in price, too!

Thanks,
Nelu


----------



## magic koala (Feb 1, 2015)

Nelu said:


> magic koala said:
> 
> 
> > I would've checked my 7D and 7DMK2 but I sold them.
> ...



Hi Nelu,

I didn't have a need for a sports camera and the high FPS anymore and was satisfied my my 5DMK3. I sold the 7D2 to a friend who shoots his daughter's sports activities and he loves it.


----------



## magic koala (Feb 4, 2015)

Drove to the new Canon service center in Costa Mesa. The place was completely empty so the CPS service lady called me in even if I wasn't CPS. She was equally puzzled by the gap below the viewfinder and she asked to check out the display cameras and try them all out while she called an expert. I tried the Rebels, 6D and 7D2 and sure enough, viewfinder is solid black all around. Then I tried the 5DMK3 on display and sure enough, it also had the gap with the reflection! How bizarre that I never noticed or I never looked up or down the viewfinder at an angle. The service lady and the expert agreed that there was nothing wrong with the 5DMK3.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2015)

magic koala said:


> Drove to the new Canon service center in Costa Mesa. The place was completely empty so the CPS service lady called me in even if I wasn't CPS. She was equally puzzled by the gap below the viewfinder and she asked to check out the display cameras and try them all out while she called an expert. I tried the Rebels, 6D and 7D2 and sure enough, viewfinder is solid black all around. Then I tried the 5DMK3 on display and sure enough, it also had the gap with the reflection! How bizarre that I never noticed or I never looked up or down the viewfinder at an angle. The service lady and the expert agreed that there was nothing wrong with the 5DMK3.


 
Since I wear glasses, I probably don't get my eye close enough to see what you are describing, and without them, I'm not going to see much either.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi magic koala. 
Did you by any chance check the serial numbers of the cameras, if they are close could they all be part of a "bad batch." I know you should feel reassured after seeing for yourself, but it just seems strange that no one else seems to be seeing this issue, unless as per Mt Spokane, we are all wearing glasses so can't see it?! ??? No 5DIII but I don't see this on the 7D. 
Edit, also were the other cameras rated as viewfinder coverage approx 100%, I'm guessing yes for the 7DII as my 7D is, and it's no for the Rebel 95% and 6D 97%, whether this has any bearing or not I don't know, it just came to mind! 

Cheers, Graham. 



magic koala said:


> Drove to the new Canon service center in Costa Mesa. The place was completely empty so the CPS service lady called me in even if I wasn't CPS. She was equally puzzled by the gap below the viewfinder and she asked to check out the display cameras and try them all out while she called an expert. I tried the Rebels, 6D and 7D2 and sure enough, viewfinder is solid black all around. Then I tried the 5DMK3 on display and sure enough, it also had the gap with the reflection! How bizarre that I never noticed or I never looked up or down the viewfinder at an angle. The service lady and the expert agreed that there was nothing wrong with the 5DMK3.


----------



## pulsarman (Feb 4, 2015)

I just tested my 5dIII. Took off my glasses, adjusted the diopter (my near-field vision is ok) and ... I see the reflection. It is offset significantly below the intended viewfinder image so really had to look for it. With my glasses back on I could see it because I knew where to look.


----------



## triggermike (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a 5D3 and checked it - you need to press your face/eye very tight to the view finder then look WAY down to see it. Even then it's just a partial reflection and it is not directly below the viewfinder but substantially hidden low in the viewfinder. Curious after trying, I pulled out my 40D from the closet and tried it and saw the same thing!


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi magic koala! 

Same effect with my 5D3. But as others pointed out:
You really have to get very very close to the view finder and pretty much off axis to see it.
When I put the camera in front of my eye the normal way I can see nothing of it, just a black frame. 
==> so just a normal behavior that should not be visible if you have your eye aligned with the optical axis.


----------



## Joe M (Feb 4, 2015)

I have two bodies and see this "gap" in both of them. If I didn't go way out of my way to find it, I doubt I would have ever seen it. It is a little disconcerting and if I'd seen it before this thread I too might have wondered about it. But I've used them both extensively for years with no issues so I say it's normal but a little weird indeed.


----------



## magic koala (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks all for confirming that this is "normal"! I just find it crazy that I never noticed this before and being an obsessive-detailed person once it got into my brain, I couldnt stop itching about it. I don't use glasses so I do press into the viewfinder.

By the way, the new Costa Mesa service center has this massive colorful and well-lit model train track and around it, they have all the canon cameras on display that you can try out. So you can take pics with the Powershot, G, Rebel, 1DX etc. and compare the detail when shooting the model train set. It's a pretty nice setup and the Canon service people insist you try it out.


----------

